# placement for green sinularia leather



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

my sinularia opens sometimes. usually when it gets more flow. It's sitting on a small knuckle sized rock frag. If I were to move it to the top of my 'bridge', ~5" from the 48W 50/50 T5HO (10k, 460nm) 24", directly under the downspout of the refugium, would it thrive?


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

best is to try and see how it responds


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

it seems to enjoy good flow. i'm going to be doing rockwork this week with putty and krazy glue gel so i'll find a good spot for the sinularia. i also upgraded to LED's so i hope that helps with growth overall


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like we have the same coral (possibly - its hard to tell from the pics). But I've had mine about 3 yrs. It seems to like very gentle, indirect, and what I would classify as low flow in order to stay polyp'd out. Its a bit of a finicky soft coral, and quite slow growing IF we have the same thing. This is mine polyp'd out.

Mine is actually called Nepthea, but it is often called Sinularia.


----------

